# Solved: Monitor - No Signal



## Jonesi (Sep 11, 2008)

Monitor/System was working fine. Bf decides to play xbox using the monitor and plugs it in via a hdmi cable, plays his game and all was fine. He tried to switch between the xbox display back to the PC display using the menu button. As he was scrolling to VGA he went past DVI where the monitor went blank, displayed a "No Signal" box and went into sleep mode. 

I now can't get the monitor to display anything. It has a completely black screen and an orange light. I turn the monitor off and on again, the blue light comes on, it displays a box saying "DVI" and then another box saying "No Signal" and then turns itself off again back to the orange light. 

Have rebooted, turned everything off from the mains and rebooted again. When I turn the monitor on clicking the menu button doesn't work...nothing displays it just does the "DVI" and "No Signal" box and shuts itself down within about 3 seconds. 

I don't use DVI, I use a VGA cable but I can't use the menu to select VGA or HDMI because it doesn't let me or give me enough time. 

PC was working fine before this...RAM and graphics card are seated fine, all cables plugged in correctly etc. 

Any ideas?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try disconnecting all the leads to the Monitor except power then switch it on and see if you can get the Menu up and set it to VGA.


----------



## Jonesi (Sep 11, 2008)

Tried that, it does exactly the same thing. Turned off the monitor, unplugged the power and VGA, plugged the power back in, turned on the monitor, got the blue light...the "DVI" box pops up for a second, quickly followed by the "No Signal" box and then it powers back down to the orange light. Pressing the menu button does nothing.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

What make and model Monitor is it ?


----------



## Jonesi (Sep 11, 2008)

It's a ProLite B2409HDS iiyama - http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/monitors/251780/iiyama-prolite-b2409hds


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok thanks, I found a manual online, click this if you want to download it :- http://www.iiyama.com/gl_en/products/prolite-b2409hds-1/1009.download

Try holding down the AUTO button (left most) for a couple of seconds, that should display the SIGNAL SELECT box where you should choose D-sub to use the VGA input. (see P18 for this).


----------



## Jonesi (Sep 11, 2008)

I read the manual and totally missed that! It worked! Yay! Thank you SO much!!! You've just saved my BF from a hard kick in the nuts for not leaving well alone!  Really though, thanks for the help, much appreciated, was driving me crazy! xx


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome. 

Perhaps just a light kick ?


----------

